# Golden Barbs with a female betta



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I know barbs are not typically housed with bettas but a schoold Gold Barbs tend to only be interested in each other from my observation so long as they are properly fed. Do you think it's possible to house them with female betta since they don't have much finnage? (at least mine don't) Would a female betta harrass them since they are bright yellow?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Betta's don't care about other fishes colors, they care about the fish itself usually, but they could bother (or not) a fish regardless of it's color depending on the personality of the Female Betta. So if you're just putting in one Female, sure, that should be fine. I find that Gold Barbs aren't _as_ nippy as something like Tiger Barbs or Serpae Tetras are, so the female or even a PK male would be fine in there as long as the Barbs don't care either


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My observation is that the only thing they are interested in is each other and food. They follow my corys around hoping to catch a morsel they miss. They are interesting fish to watch. I am thinking about housing options should my community tank with my parrot fish not work out due to her not wanting to share a tank. You don't know with them until you try it. I have plenty of tanks but combining tanks rather than adding another would be easier.


----------

